# N340 Costa del Sol. Good news



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I know that this road will have given many of us some nervous moments, so some good news at last.

http://www.surinenglish.com/noticias.php?Noticia=12290


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Good news indeed......and not before time.......this is called the most dangerous stretch of road in Spain........and the sad bunches of flowers dangling from what seems like every other lamp post .......bears testament to that.
The extremely short access points onto a very fast road are unbelievably dangerous and surely must contravene european traffic safety laws ?
Mind you......there have been some truly horrific multiple death crashes on the toll road too.......
Lets hope it doesn't take as long as most things here do :roll: 
Lynda


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm in caming buganvilla at the moment on the n340 and it is probably the most dangerous road ive ever driven (apart from all the roads in greece that is!!!) glad to hear about the restructering though as the short little sliproads are so dangerous and there are accidents every day along the marbella to fuengirola stretch.


----------

